# December Monthly Goal



## Gretchen Ann

I'm sure we all have goals for December whether it is Christmas sewing or cookie baking or bread baking. Post your goal here so we can encourage you along.

For my goal I want to sew a quilt top together that I've been wanting to make for several years. I want to make a reproduction of a quilt made by my husband's great-grandmother. I have plenty of blue fabric leftover from making my Dear Jane quilt. If you want to read more details about the quilt, read my blog post.

I'm attaching a picture of the antique quilt.


----------



## COSunflower

Waiting on more yarn to get here so that I can finish my dad's afghan, finishing a crocheted shawl that I am making for an older granddaughter, have some small sewing projects to finish and need to start my Christmas cookies! I mailed off 3/4 of my Christmas cards today but ran out of cards and stamps!!!


----------



## HorseMom

I think my December goals will be:
*Argue less with Cherokee
*Mail Christmas Cards
*Clean my house enough to have a friend over to make Christmas cookies and crafts with her kids
*Work on that dang Ohio State quilt
*Put some decorations outside that I bought, there's one more i want to buy
*Make fudge and put together gift tins
*Buy blankets for the 2 ponies!
*Start eating right/cooking again and exercising
Wow that seems like a lot. Wish me luck. Sorry it's not all sewing related.


----------



## COSunflower

Just saw where Red Heart shipped my yarn to finish my dad's afghan - I ordered it 2 weeks ago! They must have been out. Have used up one double skein of yarn already on my granddaughter's shawl and am using the second one now. I crocheted 3 hours on it last night while watching an Alaska Frontier special. About halfway done now. It's not a lacy one but a more solid winter type. They are moving to Bandon, Or on the coast in January so I figure it will take her awhile to get used to the cooler moister weather of the coast instead of our High Desert weather. I'm going to tell her that when she is cold and needs a hug from grandma to just wrap herself in the shawl and think of me. I will spray it with my perfume also so that she can smell me too.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

CoSunflower, that's a wonderful idea for your granddaughter. She'll be so happy. I'm assuming the move will take them farther away from you.

Post a picture of the afghan for your dad when it's finished! I love seeing what other people are doing.

Horse Mom - good luck with your goals, especially the exercising one. My exercise? I walk up and down the stairs first thing in the morning. I start with 5 times up and down then add another up and down every week. It does help with endurance. I don't do this in the summer, I'm more active outside in the garden and flowerbeds.


----------



## HorseMom

GretchenAnn - I had lost a bunch of weight, was jogging 5k's, cooking and eating so healthy, I felt great!! Last Oct I got a 1st shift bid at work and my time management went pooey! All the weight is back and I feel miserable.

I can cross one item off my to-do list. I still need/want the $25 decoration, it's a lit arctic fox, so cute! This will be Cherokee's surprise when I pick her up from her dad's tonight. I'll get another pic in the dark. I guess the pumpkin's need to go, but they block where the garland stops on the wagon wheel &#128513;
Heidi


----------



## HorseMom

Here is the night pic, a little blurry.


----------



## HorseMom

Try this again


----------



## Jlynnp

I need to quilt the Tractor quilt I am making for my soon to be born Great-Nephew, finish up 21 Pot Holders for gifts and make an apron for my Great Niece who is almost 2. She loves to help cook with her Mom and Grandma. I do have my home made swap gift done, just need to go to the post office. Need to get all sone so we can be out of here on the 21st for our trip to Michigan for Christmas with the family. Hopefully once we return I can get started on a quilt for DH.

I do highly recommend Sliver Sneakers exercise class for those of you interested in exercise, I go twice a week at our local YMCA - hope to be able to increase it to 3 times a week as soon as Dr ok's it. It is a class for those who are older and much of it can be done sitting in a chair, it has made a huge improvement in my ability to move around.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

HorseMom, the lights looks good and I like the pumpkins too. 

I don't even do Christmas decorations anymore, too much work. I do get out a Christmas wallhanging though.


----------



## Patches

I have several things that I NEED to get done in December so I do like this idea but will wait till January to post what I need to do. I'll just have to try to keep my head above water this month!!


----------



## Jlynnp

Well I got the quilt done, the apron done - will post pics tomorrow, made a pillow cover for my Great Nephew who is 18 months old and still need to finish a boat load of pot holders. I will get it done before the 21st. Of course I also need to make a couple batches of Banana Muffins for neighbors as a Christmas gift.


----------



## HorseMom

HorseMom said:


> I think my December goals will be:
> *Argue less with Cherokee
> DONE *Mail Christmas Cards
> *Clean my house enough to have a friend over to make Christmas cookies and crafts with her kids
> *Work on that dang Ohio State quilt
> DONE *Put some decorations outside that I bought, there's one more i want to buy
> *Make fudge and put together gift tins
> GOT 1 *Buy blankets for the 2 ponies!
> NOT EATING OUT AS MUCH, NO EXERCISING YET *Start eating right/cooking again and exercising
> Wow that seems like a lot. Wish me luck. Sorry it's not all sewing related.


So I got a few things done. Need to add buy tree and put it up!!!
Heidi


----------



## COSunflower

Finished my granddaughter's shawl and will take a pic when she puts it on at Christmas. Same with my dad's afghan. The yarn FINALLY came yesterday so am back on it!!! I have ALOT of sewing and crafting to get done this week - can time just slow down a little????


----------



## AngieM2

I'm still very busy on Christmas stuff and other errands.


----------



## Jlynnp

i have 9 potholders left to finish up before we leave tomorrow.


----------



## HorseMom

Jlynnp you can do it!
Heidi


----------



## Jlynnp

Whoo I got them all done! Now once we are home I will start on January projects.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I just couldn't sew one more stitch on the blue churn dash quilt. I've been busy doing other stuff, bound some charity quilts and quilting crib quilts. I'll show you all later.

Peaceful Christmas!


----------



## COSunflower

I finished ALL of my projects by midnight Christmas Eve!!!!! Crocheted an afghan for my dad, crocheted a shawl for one of my granddaughters, make 4 "Top Secret" journals for the younger grandkids, 3 super hero capes, a turtle pincushion, and a bazillion sugar cookies for friends and family.  And now I'm pooped!!!


----------



## HorseMom

I haven't got anything else checked off my list, well I have both blankets for the horses now. Christmas is over so no need to clean house to make cookies and crafts with my. friend and her kids. Might still do tins of fudge for new years? Eating healthy and exercise are still a dream, lol! There's always January


----------



## AngieM2

I sewed American Girl and some Barbie outfits. Boy am I out of practice on making Barbie clothes. Especially putting in gathered sleeves. 

American Girl dolls are certainly easier to sew for.


----------

